# Clydesdales on Fat Bikes?



## Gaffed (Jun 26, 2009)

I recently picked up a 2016 Salsa Blackborow GX1 w/Bluto suspension fork. I have gotten four rides on it including 3 trips out on singletrack and one at the beach. Being from Florida I will not get a chance to play in the snow until next winter.

Tires are jumbo jim's on 100mm rims. I have ran pressures anywhere from 6-8psi in the front and 8-10psi in the rear depending on conditions. I am still searching for that sweet spot that works for me on my local trails. The bike came with a straight-up seatpost and a I have Thomson setback on order. Once I get my seat positioned perfect then I will really be able to dial-in the tire pressures. 

So we converted it to tubeless using Orange Seal and Gorilla Tape. 8oz of sealant per tire. It's almost comical that it uses so much. But, it does ride well and the puncture protection is a major plus.

Are any other clydesdales on fat bikes?


----------



## KidCharlemagne (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah. 6'0", 245. Felt DD-30, non-suspension fork. Haven't ridden a lot because of lack of snow in western CT this winter, but about to take it out this afternoon on the road just to get out of the house. Had 4.8 Vee Snowshoe XL studded on it but changed back to stock Jumbo Jims as it looks like we're done with snow for the year. 

I haven't had a problem bottoming out the tires even at 4psi in snow or 6-8psi on dirt so a fat bike is a pretty cool ride... Kind of fun to ride on the roads because of the stability and because of the noise, but I think it wears the tires a little too fast; Jumbo Jims have only about 500 miles on them, about half on the road, and the back is wearing a little faster than I'd like.


----------



## PittsburghRic (Aug 17, 2012)

I ride a Trek Farley with Whiskey Rim Strips & Stan's. I run 3.8" tires on everything with no issue. I vary the tire pressure depending where I ride. 


-PittsburghRic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivan67 (Aug 23, 2013)

6'6" at about 250 riding Moonlander XXL with a BOB.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

6'5", 245 on an XL 9Zero7. Clownshoes, 4.8" tires, 180mm cranks...
Best bike I've ever had. 
On singletrack, I like 9-10 psi in the rear tire and 8-9 in the front. I drop a pound or two for sand and snow. 
I've ridden in Florida many times on my Stumpjumper 29er. Since I've been on the fatty (about two years) I haven't been down there. I was supposed to go last year but had a broken ankle. 
Anyway, this July I'll be down and I'm itching to hit Boyette and Alafia with my fat bike. 
I'll bring my fat wheels and my 29+ wheelset. I know I'll want the fat wheels at Boyette. 29+ for Alafia. 
Do you still have Lou front and rear on your BB? Try a Bud on the front and a 4.8 Knard on the rear. Fast combo considering the size.

Oops... Edit: Just saw you have JJ's.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

6'8" & somewhere between 260 and 275 and have a Salsa Bucksaw, which is my 5th fat bike in 4 years; i also have a 9:zero:7 Avalanche. i have a set of 27.5+ wheels on the bucksaw, which i prefer to 26" fat and alternate between bontrager Hodags & WTB Bridgers.


----------



## Jdls85 (Jul 6, 2013)

6'3 310lbs here riding a specialized fuse 6fattie. Still trying to figure out if there are any upgrades i will need to do in the future. only time will tell and as of right now im enjoying the hell outta this rig.


----------



## Rocket Dog (Mar 7, 2012)

I would love to ride one but I find the rear tire on several models I have tried "buzzes" my monster sized calves, first world Clyde problem I guess.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Rocket Dog said:


> I would love to ride one but I find the rear tire on several models I have tried "buzzes" my monster sized calves, first world Clyde problem I guess.


Really... Holy crap.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

6'7" 245lbs-ish, for a fat bike I am riding a Specialized Fatboy XL with Bluto. Very trail orientated, I end up riding this bike 80% of the time, year round...


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Rocket Dog said:


> I would love to ride one but I find the rear tire on several models I have tried "buzzes" my monster sized calves, first world Clyde problem I guess.


 Try a bike made for 4.8" tires with something like a 3.8 or 4" tires.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Rocket Dog said:


> I would love to ride one but I find the rear tire on several models I have tried "buzzes" my monster sized calves, first world Clyde problem I guess.


Pedal extensions maybe? Or is the Q-factor too wide already?

I have wide hips so I use those on my road bikes.


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

7ft 260 on a Waltworks 160mm FS currently set up as 29+...has room for up to 26 x 4.5...best bike ever


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

6' 7" on a ICT!
245 lbs with pack.
Loving it!! 
I could use a Bluto up front which I am looking for but it seems they are hard to find....
And I could go full suspension fat........but I would need more $$$.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

RockShox Bluto RL Solo Air 100mm Suspension Bicycle Fork 26" 15mm TA Remote New | eBay

Hmmm...


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

5'8 230-240lb and I have a Norco Sasquatch 6.2 with RST fork. It came with 4.8 Jumbo Jims but I removed them for the summer. Mounted some Maxxis mammoth 4.0 and converted them over to tubeless. Total game changer for me. I was getting 2-3 flats on every ride(raging) with tubes. I usually run 8-9psi front and 10-11psi rear. 

The bike rocks, not one I will ever sell.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm 6'4" @ 280 currently, riding a 2016 RSD Mayor in Raw, crabon forx pretty much stock build 1 except for AB 32t oval ring, SLX brakes, M530 pedals, WTB Volt 150, ODI bars 785mm, Oury lockons, and Truvativ AKA 60mm stem. Currently running Maxxis Minion FBF & FBR tubeless on Mulefut 80mm, @ 7-8psi. Working so well, haven't even added the Stans yet. 

Love this bike, can't believe how much fun a fat bike is, don't know why I waited so long.


----------



## csgaraglino (May 20, 2012)

5' 8" - 220# unloaded. I ride a Borealis Echo w/Bluto & 4.8" Bud/Lou tires n Carbondale rims, all year long here in the Colorado Rockies. Sometimes I throw on my set of 29+ Hugo's with 3" Dirt wizards. Love it, my Superlight has not seen dirt in nearly 2 years!



















Regards,
Chris Sgaraglino

My Life on Two Wheels


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

sirsam84 said:


> 7ft 260 on a Waltworks 160mm FS currently set up as 29+...has room for up to 26 x 4.5...best bike ever
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try some B Fat's if you haven't already. Will make you rethink best bike ever -- but only because it'll get better than you have it now!


----------



## shrek janitor (Apr 1, 2018)

Surly pugsley, large marge rims laced with 36h phil wood hubs 14 gauge spokes, dh fsa cranks


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

shrek janitor said:


> Surly pugsley, large marge rims laced with 36h phil wood hubs 14 gauge spokes, dh fsa cranks


Are these the early Marges without lightening holes in them? I did not know they came in 36 hole.


----------



## shrek janitor (Apr 1, 2018)

Yes..


----------

